# WoW Lexikon



## Magiestus (23. August 2011)

Hallo WoW-buffed-Team.
Als Gelegenheitsspieler bin ich häufig mit den Abkürzungen im WoW-Chat überfordert. 
Gerade bei der Suche nach Spielern für einen bestimmten Schlachtzug oder einer speziellen Ini verstehe ich den Kurztext häufig nicht und google erstmal nach der Abkürzung.
Könnt ihr auf eurer Seite nicht mal ein "Lexikon der Abkürzungen" einführen, dass immer wieder erweit werden kann?

Grüße aus Hamburg
Magiestus


----------

